# 1960 440 industrial



## Ryandamo (Sep 24, 2013)

Hello everyone. 

I purchased what i think is a john deere 440I over the past summer. It has a loader and backhoe attachment which both work strong and hold hydraulic pressure really well. The motor is a 2-53 detroit diesel which runs like a top despite a minor oil leak. 

Since bringing it home I am experiencing a few problems with it. It has a 5 speed transmission in it along with a mechanism i understand to be a reverser. When i bought it the guy i bought it from didnt know anything about it or even how to drive it. I got it to move by pushing the reverser lever forward , now which I understand to be the incorrect way to operate it. 

I got it on the trailer, it started to hesitate once it was almost on. I get it home and go to take it off trailer and its having real difficulty getting off the trailer on its own power. The motor is running strong but somehow i believe the reverser is slipping either due to previous wear or my incorrect use of it. The tractor will pretty much only move for the first few seconds of operation after that, it just starts to slip somewhere in the transmission.

I have tryed adjusting the reverser clutch packs and got quite a few turns of the nut in. Whats the next step? Is this reverser able to be bypassed and it driven like a regular transmission? do i have to take it apart? should i keep trying to tighten the cluch pack?

Hoping to find someone who know a little about these old machines. Hope its fixable, since everything else works fine.

there are a few pictures of it in the profile i made

http://www.tractorforum.com/tractor-registry/john-deere-440i-1302.html


----------

